# Raven!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

These are overdue pictures of my new Purebred Nubian bottle kid, Raven. She was basically given to me, complete sweetheart!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful!! I love love LOVE those huge frosted ears she has


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow striking! beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...she is very pretty...love her coloring... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, I was dreaming of a little rottweiler colored nubian, and next day I got her! 

Pam, I'm getting things organized up here...I'll get it out to you soon! :hug:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I  her dark coloring and her name.

Deb Mc


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow she is a looker! Love dark colored goats.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Deb and Shelly!
She's so cute, everytime i go out there she's playing or cuddled up underneath the lamp with Taboo and Pandora


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah, I was dreaming of a little rottweiler colored nubian, and next day I got her!
> 
> Pam, I'm getting things organized up here...I'll get it out to you soon! :hug:


 I know ...she does have those pretty colors... Love rottweilers...  use to have a male and female....

OK Katrina.. :hug:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful. :drool:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Beautiful. 



We have a nubian buckling marked like that, and when hes running my always mistake him for the neighbors min pin who is always in our yard. Both are quite fast lol The min pin chases the chickens so we gotta watch him. 


Wish mine was a doeling lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see her mature..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beauty!! Her contrasting colors are very striking....and I LOVE her ears!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

very pretty!! Congrats :leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Katrina Im afraid im gonna have to do some goat russelin in Alaska :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nancy d said:


> Katrina Im afraid im gonna have to do some goat russelin in Alaska


haha!!

bring your rain gear! it's break up (alaska's cruel version of spring)


----------

